# Java Datei rekonstruieren



## bernd (15. Nov 2004)

Suche Programm das aus einer Class Datei die Java Datei wiederherstellt!


----------



## DesertFox (15. Nov 2004)

Java-Forum - Suche - Decompiler. Ich hab selbst nachgeschaut, da kommen genug Themen, wos Links zu decompilern gibt


----------



## bygones (15. Nov 2004)

IDEs zt.b. Eclipse können das ebenso. Per STRG + Linksklick kommst du dort zu der Klasse... ansonsten gibts zB JAD


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2004)

ein erster Ansatz (ohne vollständige Quelltextrekonstruktion) ist

javap


----------



## bernd (16. Nov 2004)

Das Problem ist nur, daß nicht der vollständige Code rekonstruiert wird!
Also neu schreiben!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2004)

Das trifft dann wohl nur auf die inneren/anonymen Klassen z.B. für die Listener zu, wenn sie während des Dekompilierens nicht bei der zu dekompilierenden Datei lagen. Die bekommt man aber noch mal zusammen.
Bei anderen Klassen, die in einer Klasse instanziiert wurden, wird das schwieriger, weil nicht einmal deren Namen rekonstruiert werden können.


----------



## bernd (16. Nov 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das trifft dann wohl nur auf die inneren/anonymen Klassen z.B. für die Listener zu. Die bekommt man aber noch mal zusammen.


stimmt! Danke noch mal!


----------

